# This biggest EaZy Points game yet!



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Most of you probably don't know what an *E*a*Z*y points game is. Well, it's games I made up where people can win a **** load of my points while I get didly in return! You're probably asking "Why would you do something as stupid as this, EZ? Are you crazy? Are you craving attention? Or are you just an idiot?" Well, while all those guesses are true, they are not the answer to this question. The answer is quite simple though: It's all an elaborate scheme to take over the world! Or perhaps to cause more traffic to the spurs board. Whichever makes you want to play my game more.

Without further adu, here's the rules to my biggest game yet:

*1)* Have alteast 100 posts in the spurs thread during this season. If you do not, you're registration post will be ignored.

*2)* Predict which games we will win and lose for the entire season and below that put our total W/L record.
*
3)* Include your guess for our seeding in the playoffs. 

If any of these things are missing or just don't make scense together, then you'll be disqualified, but you'll have until the season starts to fix your mistakes so thier should be no excuse.

If you get everything rite (the W/L schedule and seeding in the playoffs) you'll win 200,000 points! If no one wins that, but someone gets the playoff seeding rite and our record rite, but missed a couple on the W/L schedule that he/she can still win 150,000 points. (Ties will be broken by figuring out who has the most posts in the spurs thread for the season.)

And to show how generous I am I decided to make seperate category for this game, one where as many as 10 people can win! The first ten people who guess our season record rite will recieve 5,000 points plus an additional 100 for every game they get correct on their W/L schedule! But please take note that if you won the main game then you can not win in the mini game aswell. Gatta give other posters a chance to win.

Note: I may increase winnings for both games by the end of the season, considering I should have alot more points by then. The numbers you see up there are only place holders based on what I am able to give rite now.

UPDATE:​I've decided that October fifth will be the deadline, so everyone needs to register their predictions A.S.A.P.

I would also very much appreciate it if anyone without a large sig could advertise this game in there. I'll gladly pay anyone with points and rep, if possible, for any advertisement they've done. Just give me proof such as a link and I'll reward you depending on how successful it was.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, cool to see ya putting in effort to get this board rocking. 


Thread stickied.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Alright, cool to see ya putting in effort to get this board rocking.
> 
> 
> Thread stickied.


Thanks for the sticky, Koko! But aren't you going to participate?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

By the way ezealen, I'll take part in this, but I want to wait a little bit to see how the rest of the offseason plays out. I want to know what's going to happen with Michael Finley, Joe Johnson, and teams like the Mavericks, Rockets, and Pistons can still all make moves. 


Question #3 I can answer though: 1st seed in the Western Conference.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way ezealen, I'll take part in this, but I want to wait a little bit to see how the rest of the offseason plays out. I want to know what's going to happen with Michael Finley, Joe Johnson, and teams like the Mavericks, Rockets, and Pistons can still all make moves.
> 
> 
> Question #3 I can answer though: 1st seed in the Western Conference.


 Smart move, Koko. Just be sure to post the rest of it before the season starts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We've still got a long way before the season starts anyway, so there's no big rush (Unless you want to rush this). I'm not going to wait until every single free agent signs, but I do want to wait until the moves get to a stopping point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We've still got a long way before the season starts anyway, so there's no big rush (Unless you want to rush this). I'm not going to wait until every single free agent signs, but I do want to wait until the moves get to a stopping point.


I understand. Like I said earlier, it's a smart move.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im waiting just a lil bit more longer to do this


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im waiting just a lil bit more longer to do this


That's fine. Just wanted to get this thread out fast so as many people as possible can see it before the season starts.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> im waiting just a lil bit more longer to do this


so am i


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The time is coming up pretty soon ezealen. Almost time to whip out my predictions.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Have alteast 100 posts in the spurs thread during this season.


Could you specify which thread we need at least 100 posts in?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That's a mistake on my part, Kunlun. It's suppose to say "board" not "thread". I'll correct it now.

I've also decided that October fifth will be the deadline, so everyone needs to register their predictions A.S.A.P.

I would also very much appreciate it if anyone without a large sig could advertise this game in there. I'll gladly pay anyone with points and rep, if possible, for any advertisement they've done. Just give me proof such as a link and I'll reward you depending on how successful it was.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

too much work....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

October 5th? Don't you think that's a little too early? I'm going to take part in this, but October 5th seems like a very early deadline. It's your contest though, so whatever.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a work in progress, so I'll eventually have this finished over the next few days or so:

*November:* (predicted record: 11-3)
Tue 1 Denver - W
Fri 4 Cleveland - W 
Sat 5 at Dallas - L
Mon 7 at Chicago - W
Wed 9 at Charlotte - W
Fri 11 at Boston - W
Sat 12 at Washington - L
Tue 15 Atlanta - W 
Thu 17 Houston - W
Sat 19 Phoenix - W
Mon 21 at Sacramento - W
Wed 23 at Golden State - L
Fri 25 Chicago - W
Tue 29 LA Lakers - W

*December:* (predicted record: 12-5) 
Thu 1 at Dallas - L
Sat 3 Philadelphia -W
Mon 5 at Orlando - W
Wed 7 Miami - W
Fri 9 Boston - W 
Sat 10 at Atlanta - W
Tue 13 LA Clippers - W
Thu 15 at Minnesota - L
Sat 17 Sacramento - W
Sun 18 at New Orleans - W 
Tue 20 at Milwaukee - W
Wed 21 at New York - W 
Fri 23 Toronto - W
Sun 25 at Detroit - L
Tue 27 Indiana - L 
Thu 29 New Orleans - W
Sat 31 at Denver - L

*January:* (predicted record: 11-3)
Wed 4 Portland - W 
Fri 6 Minnesota - W 
Sat 7 @ Phoenix - W 
Tue 10 New Jersey - W 
Thu 12 Detroit - L 
Sat 14 Memphis - W 
Mon 16 @ Memphis - L 
Wed 18 Milwaukee - W 
Fri 20 @ Miami - L 
Sun 22 Denver - W 
Tue 24 Charlotte - W 
Wed 25 @ New Orleans/Okla Cty - W 
Sat 28 Minnesota - W 
Mon 30 @ Utah - W

*February:* (projected record: 9-2)
Wed 1 @ Portland - W
Thu 2 @ Golden State - W 
Wed 8 @ Toronto - W 
Fri 10 @ New Jersey - W 
Sun 12 @ Indiana - L 
Mon 13 @ Cleveland - L 
Wed 15 @ Philadelphia - W 
Tue 21 Seattle - W 
Fri 24 @ Memphis - W 
Sat 25 Golden State - W 
Mon 27 New York - W

*March:* (projected record: 11-5)
Thu 2 Dallas - W 
Sat 4 Portland - W 
Mon 6 @ L.A. Lakers - W 
Tue 7 @ L.A. Clippers - L 
Thu 9 @ Phoenix - L 
Fri 10 L.A. Lakers - W 
Sun 12 Houston - W 
Tue 14 New Orleans/Okla Cty - W 
Fri 17 Phoenix - W 
Sat 18 @ Houston - L 
Tue 21 Golden State - L 
Wed 22 @ Denver - W 
Fri 24 @ Portland - W 
Sun 26 @ Seattle - W 
Tue 28 @ L.A. Clippers - W 
Thu 30 @ L.A. Lakers - L 

*April:* (projected record: 8-2)
Sat 1 Washington - W 
Tue 4 @ Utah - W 
Wed 5 Sacramento - W 
Fri 7 Dallas - W 
Sun 9 Memphis - W 
Tue 11 Seattle - W 
Thu 13 Orlando - W 
Sun 16 @ Minnesota - L 
Mon 17 Utah - W 
Wed 19 @ Houston - L 



Final record: 62-20

I'll admit that 62 wins seems really tough when you look at how many times the Spurs have to play these very good teams, and it's hard to imagine the Spurs sweeping or taking 3 out of 4 from so many of them. 58-62 wins is the range I think the Spurs will finish with, so for now I'm going at the top end of that, but I wouldn't be surprised or disappointed if the Spurs didn't get 60+ wins.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not sure i will reach 100 posts here over the year but...

Nov	
 Tue 1	Denver W
Fri 4	Cleveland W 
Sat 5 @ Dallas L
 Mon 7 @ Chicago W
Wed 9 @ Charlotte W
Fri 11 @ Boston W
Sat 12 @ Washington W
Tue 15	Atlanta W
Thu 17	Houston W
Sat 19	Phoenix W
Mon 21 @ Sacramento W
Wed 23 @ Golden State L
 Fri 25	Chicago W
Tue 29	L.A. Lakers W 
Dec	
Thu 1 @ Dallas L
Sat 3	Philadelphia W 
Mon 5 @ Orlando W
Wed 7	Miami W
Fri 9	Boston W
Sat 10 @ Atlanta W
Tue 13	L.A. Clippers W
Thu 15 @ Minnesota L
 Sat 17	Sacramento W
Sun 18 @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City W
Tue 20 @ Milwaukee W
Wed 21 @ New York W
Fri 23	Toronto W
Sun 25 @ Detroit L
Tue 27	Indiana W
Thu 29	New Orleans/Oklahoma City W  
Sat 31 @ Denver L
Jan	
Wed 4	Portland W
Fri 6	Minnesota W
Sat 7 @ Phoenix W
Tue 10	New Jersey W
Thu 12	Detroit W
Sat 14	Memphis W
Mon 16 @ Memphis L
Wed 18	Milwaukee W
Fri 20 @ Miami L
Sun 22	Denver L
Tue 24	Charlotte W
Wed 25 @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City W
Sat 28	Minnesota W
Mon 30 @ Utah L
Feb	
 Wed 1 @ Portland W
Thu 2 @ Golden State W
Wed 8 @ Toronto W
Fri 10 @ New Jersey W
Sun 12 @ Indiana L
Mon 13 @ Cleveland L
Wed 15 @ Philadelphia W
Tue 21	Seattle W  
Fri 24 @ Memphis L
Sat 25	Golden State W
Mon 27	New York W
Mar	
Thu 2	Dallas W
Sat 4	Portland W
Mon 6 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 7 @ L.A. Clippers W
Thu 9 @ Phoenix L
Fri 10	L.A. Lakers W
Sun 12	Houston L
Tue 14	New Orleans/Oklahoma City W 
Fri 17	Phoenix W
 Sat 18 @ Houston L
Tue 21	Golden State W
Wed 22 @ Denver W
Fri 24 @ Portland W 
Sun 26 @ Seattle W
Tue 28 @ L.A. Clippers W 
Thu 30 @ L.A. Lakers L
Apr	
 Sat 1	Washington W
Tue 4 @ Utah W
Wed 5	Sacramento L 
Fri 7	Dallas W
Sun 9	Memphis W
Tue 11	Seattle W
Thu 13	Orlando W
Sun 16 @ Minnesota L
Mon 17	Utah W
Wed 19 @ Houston L

62-20

1st seed

edit: ill add colors at some point to make it easier to read


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> October 5th? Don't you think that's a little too early? I'm going to take part in this, but October 5th seems like a very early deadline. It's your contest though, so whatever.


For some reason I was under the impression that the spurs first game was on october 12th....I don't know why. Their first preseason game might be then and that's how I got confused, but I dunno. I'm going to extend it to the 28th.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, Koko, you can un-sticky this thread now. It ain't goin no where. I guess I'll just try to make it simpler next year. Don't worry though. You and pimped out will be getting 100,000 points each. I just checked and I've got over a million in the bank :biggrin:

Edit: Well, I tried to donate it ya'lls but it's still tellin me" Action Does Not Exist" when I do.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

maybe try sending them to me to see if it works


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

CANT SENd POSTS UNLESS UR A SM.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can i still register or no


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> CANT SENd POSTS UNLESS UR A SM.


What? Do you mean points? If so, is that somethin new? Cause I was able to do it before.


TheRoc5 said:


> can i still register or no


There's really no point. There would only be three contestants, and apparantly I can't donate points anyways.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

get an sm?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> get an sm?


I would if I could. The thing is, I use to be able to donate points. That's why I made this thread. This must be something new.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

oh u been here for a while...i guess they wanted to add another thing to encourage u to buy and sm


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i know the game is over and all, but koko is 7 for 7 so far.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

for?

And, koko, can you unsticky this thread already?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tue 1 Denver - W
Fri 4 Cleveland - W 
Sat 5 at Dallas - L
Mon 7 at Chicago - W
Wed 9 at Charlotte - W
Fri 11 at Boston - W
Sat 12 at Washington - L
Tue 15 Atlanta - W 
Thu 17 Houston - W
Sat 19 Phoenix - W
Mon 21 at Sacramento - W
Wed 23 at Golden State - L


Damn, the Golden State game blew my streak. Oh well, 11 out of 12 ain't bad.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Tue 1 Denver - W
> Fri 4 Cleveland - W
> Sat 5 at Dallas - L
> Mon 7 at Chicago - W
> ...


when are ya ganna unsticky this?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Any day now, Koko.... :wait:


----------

